

Ask HN: "found a hardware firm with the same low investment as for software?" - blowfish

"Can you found a hardware firm with the same low investment as for software?"<p>If you were to say, build a &#60;b&#62;crude&#60;/b&#62; prototype with the hopes of selling it for mass production would you have a hope of getting this done, or is this one of those areas that &#60;i&#62;need&#60;/i&#62; big money VC funding to even get off the ground?
======
noodle
the more complex the product and/or mass-market target the solution, the more
big money is required.

i'm considering developing some hardware for a niche market. i won't need VC
because i'll be able to hand assemble and produce most everything involved,
and its not so complex that i'd need to quit my day job or hire help or take
forever doing it.

which is not totally dissimilar from software. the big difference is overhead.
hardware has tons of it, software doesn't.

